# Front speaker size and question on fitting



## AjsTT (Jun 10, 2011)

Front speaker size for the front doors please?
I'm going to buy some aftermarket speakers as they will be cheaper and better (non Bose)
Any suggestions on that?
Will I hit any walls on my changing you know of?

Many thanks
AJ.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Not sure what fits in a mk2 I'm afraid but I've got a pair of Hertz components (165mm or 6.5") and a brand new pair of coaxials (same size) in the marketplace at the moment. Bought for a mk1, but change of plans :-/


----------



## AjsTT (Jun 10, 2011)

I've emailed car audio security to see what they can come up with [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

EDIT* this image is for a BOSE system, please IGNORE ! I can't find a similar one for a non-Bose car, sorry.










So, 20cm (8") in the front, and 165mm in the back.

Not a lot of QUALITY speakers around in 200cm I believe, but 165mm can be fitted with reducing adapters (cheap) in the front and without reducing adapters in the rear.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

There is no substitute for square inches. Use 20 cm speakers if you can. They are likely to have a lower resonance frequency than the smaller ones. The result: more power in the low frequencies, with less distortion. There is nothing like a nice clean bass.... I still miss my 30 cm woofers at home


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I am pretty sure I have a set of BOSE ones in the garage if you want to make an offer on a pair or even the whole lot for the front mine came out a roadster so no rears but hey who sits in the back


----------



## Mk2Stu (Jan 12, 2014)

Focal do a 200mm speaker :

http://www.focal.com/en/universal/377-iss-200-3544054750117.html

You could fit the tweeters to either replace the stock corner dash ones (which are equally shyte IMO) or fit them behind the tweeter grills in the door, which have no speakers fitted on the non Bose setup.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Those focal components go down to 40Hz, as opposed to 50Hz of the Hertz 6.5" I mentioned. They are much less powerful (80W rms vs 125W), however, and are not in the same league. Not by a long shot, which is reflected in the price. Focals £140, Hertz £270.
I know which ones I'd have out of those two ! But then I'd also have a subwoofer to cover the lower frequencies. Not sure how effective the "rich bass" subwoofer enclosure in the TT is, however.


----------



## AjsTT (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm not after spending that much tbh. I just want a better than standard set that last. But I'm more interesting in listening to the engine and exhuast noise. I'm out my subwoofer days and sh*t, cba lol


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Exactly, sound quality (SQ) not sound pressure level (SQL), which is achieved by using quality speakers - not BIG speakers.
Of course if you cba with quality either, I'm sure any old speaker will do.


----------



## AjsTT (Jun 10, 2011)

mullum said:


> Exactly, sound quality (SQ) not sound pressure level (SQL), which is achieved by using quality speakers - not BIG speakers.
> Of course if you cba with quality either, I'm sure any old speaker will do.


I want quality it's just I'm no audio nut tbh! I won't be spending £270 lol just being honest


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I wasn't suggesting you do spend £270. That is the price of a new set of Hertz components, for comparison against the Focals someone else suggested.
A used set would be cheaper of course, perhaps nearer the price of the inferior Focals - but much better quality.

To demonstrate my impartiality, I regard this 8" speaker "better" than the "equivalent" Focal speaker (in this situation) : http://caraudiosecurity.com/ap8-woofer- ... oofer-300w

That's 100W, goes down to 35Hz. 
I used to play Top Trumps when I was a kid ;-)


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

20 cm, 25 Hz and 500 Watts:

http://www.pioneer.eu/uk/products/25/13 ... specs.html



Don't know how they sound and I don't know what the spl is at 25Hz, but anyway, impressive specs. No need to go lower than 25Hz as the standard amplifier/HU probably don't deliver that anyway.

I know from tests in my car that it's party over below 45 Hz (40 is still there but a lot less loud than 50) and that is standard speakers plus a small active Blaupunkt sub.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Let's stick to the nominal power for fair comparison ;-)
That speaker is 80W.


----------



## AjsTT (Jun 10, 2011)

I appreciate your help and advice it's not I'm being arrogant 
As said I'm no audio nut and I all the stuff your saying goes over my head with power Etc lol.

I just want something the same size and that will last better than the crap audi one and sound a bit better too


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

That's fine mate  I won't criticise you for buying whatever you feel is suitable for you.
There aren't many opportunities to discuss audio gear on this forum, so really it's just having a bit of "Top Trumps" fun 

I've just realised, however, that you've already said you have non-Bose - and I posted an image showing what speakers are in a Bose setup (which uses tweeters in the doors).
You might, therefore, be better off using 8" coaxial speakers in the doors (like the Pioneers mentioned above), although I'm not sure how the standard amplifier is setup frequency-wise.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Well trump cards back in the cupboard and back on topic....

The standard non Bose front speakers are 16.5cm. But be aware amplifier and speakers are a matched set. Just switching speakers doesn't need to bring a better sound quality.

For a cheap improvement of sound quality, change the standard tweeters in the dashboard for the Bose tweeters. Re-use the original capacitor though so that the cross over frequency remains the same. Otherwise you'll introduce a gap in the frequency range. That 'll sort out the highs for you. For the lows add a small amplified sub in the boot. Like an 'under seat' thingy. It'll just add that bit more body to the sound without having to up the bass on the HU.

Benefits: no need to take the door cards off and possibly introduce a water leak on the speaker area. All is reversible at the time you want to sell the car.

Last but not least: VAGCOM allows for some changes in sound too (cloth vs leather, petrol vs diesel) assuming you have the 5 channel set-up. (mid speaker in the dash, speakers on 4 corners)


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Ah, so the Hertz HSK165 speakers I'm selling will fit after all !
Hurrah ! Has anyone got a catalogue grab of the non-Bose mk2 audio setup ? I'd like that for my notes


----------



## AjsTT (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the help
I'm just waiting on car audio security to show me a realtively good speaker comparison to standard.
I don't want to downgrade and have poor sound that's for sure. 
I'm so crap with audio gear lol il just stick to my engine/exhausts mods


----------

